# Orange Lapel Poacher



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bean flip sent me a couple Osage forks a few months ago, I finally finished one up. So named because it looks like the lapel of a tuxedo. Got a little weird with the carving. Hope you like it!



















The layout front and back


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Great job mate !! 
A keeper for sure


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A nice one for formal occasions. Make sure you hold your pinky out when holding it lol. Seriously , that a nice one!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wow ! nice fork


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Love osage







Great design. must have been fun whittling that one


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Impressive carving work!!!! Great


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Banded it up with tex bands, shoots like a dream!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice. Good size, super carving, lots of character....sweet.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Does that keel fit in your finger joints? It's reel nice, Pop. Like a screaming reel nice. Moonraker, now there's a name worthy of a tux.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

SO COOL Pop!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Keel fits right in the knuckle creases. It's extremely comfortable to shoot. I'm contemplating mounting some tabs on it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Keel fits right in the knuckle creases. It's extremely comfortable to shoot. I'm contemplating mounting some tabs on it.


It looks very comfortable. I like tabs a lot. I don't like the extra time it takes to tie them, but they make a laser gun out of any shooter. 
Can't figure out why, but it seems not having to stretch over the fork tops makes them more accurate.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Like an ahi peeling line off a penn 130!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*I really like the way you create this nice slingshot. I like the curves you carved in it. Saludos







.*


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Keel fits right in the knuckle creases. It's extremely comfortable to shoot. I'm contemplating mounting some tabs on it.


It looks very comfortable. I like tabs a lot. I don't like the extra time it takes to tie them, but they make a laser gun out of any shooter. 
Can't figure out why, but it seems not having to stretch over the fork tops makes them more accurate.[/quote]
You might like an ATT setup- the rubber is wrapped in cloth then laid on the shooters side of the fork then wrapped with the ties. It shoots alot like tabs.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Keel fits right in the knuckle creases. It's extremely comfortable to shoot. I'm contemplating mounting some tabs on it.


It looks very comfortable. I like tabs a lot. I don't like the extra time it takes to tie them, but they make a laser gun out of any shooter.
Can't figure out why, but it seems not having to stretch over the fork tops makes them more accurate.[/quote]
You might like an ATT setup- the rubber is wrapped in cloth then laid on the shooters side of the fork then wrapped with the ties. It shoots alot like tabs.
[/quote]I have a vivid imagination, but I'm drawing a blank. Got a picture of this set up?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15597-nico-style-att-chains/

Works well with tubes and gum rubber too. Shoots like tabs for me, way simpler to setup.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love it man! The handle shape is awesome.

Well thought out and perfectly executed!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking catty, man! I have an osage that MXRed sent me and the wood is really something.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Like an ahi peeling line off a penn 130!


Beautiful sling!!!.... but when you said Ahi, my eyes glazed over and I was back on the North Shore grilling







*sigh*


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I love the carving pop!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw this on FB but completely missed it here! Stupendous job on this really unique sling pop I love it! Looked at the pics for a while


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I liked it, I think you highlight the beauty of the wood


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good with the carved handle


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it very much. The vision and the carving are excellent and cool. Great Job.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job Pop!


----------

